# 2017 Silverado grease fittings



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

Anyone know if the 2017 Silverados have grease fittings, got the High Country, would imagine it's the same as all Silverados, thx.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

2011-2018 GM HD trucks have 9 grease fittings. Upper ball joints (2), Lower ball joints (2), Outer tie rod ends (2), Pitman arm (1), Idler arm (1) and idler arm mount pivot bracket (1).


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the response


----------

